# HELP WITH HUSKY MUFFLER MOD



## El Finko (Oct 28, 2013)

I have a 455 Rancher and want to modify the muffler. The factory muffler is one piece- really two halves that have been crimped together at the factory. And the outlet vent on top is welded on. The only thing I can do easily is pull the spark arrestor out thru it's little slot.
Anybody have any experience on these? Every muffler mod I've read about involved disassembling the body of the muffler, taking out baffles and the like. I cannot get inside mine...


----------



## JayD (Oct 28, 2013)

Can you cut the baffle though the exhaust port side with a dremal tool then you can bend over out of the way. I did this to my Dolmar and pulled the spark arrester screen.I was happy gained some HP I think? A better power band for sure. Jay


----------



## El Finko (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks Jay.
I suppose I could. I was actually wondering about cutting some holes or slits in the face of the muffler. I'm not looking for crazy HP, just want the saw to run a little cooler/last a little longer.
I guess my main question would be- Ultimately, baffle or not, there is a hole(s) that allows the exhaust to escape the muffler; how big should that hole(s) be? I understand it should be a percentage of the exhaust port on the cylinder. Is there a generally accepted number? This 455 has a pretty small (to my eyes) slit that passes the gas. Do I need more holes?


----------



## El Finko (Oct 31, 2013)

anybody know what kind of brazing rod to use when rejoining the muffler and the deflector? will the flux-coated bronze/brass rods at lowe's work?
and do i have to use MAPP gas or is propane hot enough? i have no experience brazing and i've read opinions both ways.
no access to a welder...
my other thoguht was aluminum pop rivets.


----------



## MDFisherman (Oct 31, 2013)

http://forums2.gardenweb.com/forums/load/tools/msg0611243321178.html

and search on

http://www.arboristsite.com/

I have been looking to mod my 385XP out


----------



## El Finko (Oct 31, 2013)

thanks MDFisher

I read the gardenweb article. aboristsite has been down for a while now, unfortunately


----------



## PapaDave (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm just wondering if you've changed the chain yet?
That saw comes with safety chain. When I got mine, I complained about how poorly it cut.
Once I put on a new chain (and later went from 20" to 18" b/c), it was like a different saw.
Don't tell anybody, but I also pulled the screen.


----------



## El Finko (Nov 1, 2013)

Yessir PD. New chain. The guy who sold it to me (for two bones- sweet deal) had fixed the carb and added a new bar and chain. All I know about the chain is that it's Stihl..
It's an old Lowe's model so I'm sure the original owner stored it with fuel inside and then couldn't start it the next year so he unloaded it on my Saw Guy in disgust. I can see where Saw Guy removed the carb limiters, and it might even be a whole new carb, for all I know. It runs great, cuts well.
I've just heard alot about the saws running cooler after a muffler mod and longevity sounds good to me.

Anyway, hopefully this weekend I'll get something accomplished on it and have something to show. Worst case is admit defeat and pony up for a new muffler. Don't tell the boss lady, please...


----------



## MDFisherman (Nov 1, 2013)

Heres a little inspiration......


----------



## PapaDave (Nov 1, 2013)

Lowes is where I got mine (before I knew anything at all about cs). 
I have a bookmark to someone on AS that did a 455R, but since the site is still down, it's no good right now.
Here it is anyway......http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/193418.htm


----------



## El Finko (Nov 1, 2013)

tanks papa. I'll check it out if theyu ever come back online

mdfisher that's one wicked muff. do you happen to know if any other two-piece husky mufflers will fit my 455?


----------



## MDFisherman (Nov 4, 2013)

El Finko said:


> tanks papa. I'll check it out if theyu ever come back online
> 
> mdfisher that's one wicked muff. do you happen to know if any other two-piece husky mufflers will fit my 455?


 

No I do not, I have an older 55 rancher which does most of my cutting I haven't had to take apart any 455's.   Theres a guy I called about an aftermarket muffler (like the photo above), but for the lift of me I can't remember his name, I want to say he was out of Canada and he would build them for you.   I do remember that he was not cheap!


----------



## El Finko (Nov 6, 2013)

Performed my own hack-job over the last couple days. I'll try to get pics up soon so everybody has a clear idea of what I mean when I say *hack*-job.
One thing: my saw has no limiters on tha carb adjusters, so when I went to richen the high-speed, I was surprised when I only got about 1/8 turn counter-clockwise and the thing wouldn't go any further.
Thought about it some, and I guess the Saw Guy must've had the thing running pig-rich when he sold it to me. The exhaust port and the inside of the muffler are covered in about a ton of black crap.


----------



## JayD (Nov 6, 2013)

El Finko, The Arboristsite.com is back up!   Jay


----------



## El Finko (Nov 6, 2013)

word up

I might wait a little whoile, though, to make sure there are no issues- what about trojans or bugs or something?


----------



## JayD (Nov 7, 2013)

Ya I poked around, some photo's gone, Looks like most is back.  jay


----------

